# Errors installing any other version of FreeBSD other than 9.3



## Smil3y (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi, I installed FreeBSD version 9.3, however, I realized that the version is not supported anymore.

Then I tried to boot version: 





> FreeBSD-11.3-STABLE-amd64-20190711-r349903-memstick.img


 however, whenever I launch my PC and go to BOOT Menu, the usb is in "Removable" instead of in Hard Disk. When I go to Removable and select my USB, I get "Verifying DMI Pool Data... Non-system disk Press any key to reboot." When I tried to install FreeBSD 9.3, it would be in Hard Disk.

Something else I realized was that when I booted 11.3 on my USB, I would get 2 partitions created. Whenever I booted 9.3, I only got one partition created and it worked.

FreeBSD 9.3:


Spoiler











FreeBSD 11.3:


Spoiler






			http://ftp.lolek.flamespeak.pl/f7j9mbkSW3.png
		





Just saying, before I posted this I looked everywhere on how to solve this and most answers didn't help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2019)

How new or old is your PC? Does it have UEFI or a traditional BIOS?


----------



## Smil3y (Jul 17, 2019)

Well, it is a pretty old system. The bios is: phoenix award workstation bios, I don't know if that helps.


----------



## malavon (Jul 17, 2019)

You might actually be able to update using `freebsd-update` to the latest 10 or even directly to 11 or 12.
I've seen a number of message about this before, just don't know if it's a general issue or something related to a very select number of systems.
Could you post more information about your computer? Like motherboard model, which CPU it uses etc.


----------



## Smil3y (Jul 17, 2019)

Cpu is AMD Athlon X2 4050e.
The motherboard is MCP61PM-GM AM2.

So yeah, scratch all of those edits that I made...

I decided to skip FreeBSD 9.3 and install 10.0, which didn't let me update to 11.3, then 10.1, which also didn't let me update to 11.3, then 10.2, which also didn't let me update to 11.3, then 10.3 which did let me update to 11.3. I don't know what the issue was with those other version, but oh well


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2019)

Smil3y said:


> so I tried to update to 10.1, however, when I'm updating to 11.3, I'm getting a "The update metadata is correctly signed, but failed an integrity check. Cowardly refusing to proceed any further."


You might be hitting a bug with freebsd-update(8) at this point. Make sure it's 10.1-RELEASE-p37 before making the jump to 11.



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-16:09.freebsd-update.asc


----------

